# another newb question fellas



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

so i got my clubs in today...they look good.
heres what i got.
Ping G10 Driver
Ping G10 irons 3-PW
Taylormade Burner 5 Wood
Cleavland cg 12 56* wedge
also have a cheapo putter to use for a while.

here is my question...im kind of the type that wants stuff to match...so in looking for a 3&5 woods i keep comming across these Hybrids a lot just on ebay.
so what is the diffrence here on the woods vs Hybrids?
im new with all of this stuff but am i better off to get the 3&5 woods or get some hybrids?
im planning on maybe selling the Taylormade 5 wood after i get something but im not sure what to look for to get

can you guys help me out please


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you want to finish out your set, places like 3ballsgolf.com usually have a lot of inventory to choose from. There's also globalgolf.com and the usual stores like Watts, Golfsmith, Golf Galaxy, all via their website. Dallasgolf.com... TGW.com... Callawaypreowned.com has other brands.

The search is half the fun.

I've done business with 3ballsgolf.com and globalgolf.com, always fining myself very satisfied with what I got for the money.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

I can find the woods decently priced but am wondering what the diffrence is in the woods and the hybrids?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Honestly, I think there's enough advertising hype behind driver and fairway wood technology, so the manufacturers can make more money on those clubs than they can on hybrids, regardless of how similar their manufacturing process may be.

When the drivers and fairway woods become available used, (considering how little is often given for trade ins), there's a lot more room for good pricing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here you go; Hybrids Vs. Fairway Woods | eHow.com

In the beginning, hybrids were designed to replace long irons. They were for golfers who had trouble hitting their 2, 3, & 4 irons. Even 5 irons eventually were included in this group. After a while hybrids were designed, and marketed for replacing hard to hit fairway woods. In both cases the hybrid was supposed to be more forgiving, and made it easier for the golfer to get the ball air born quicker, and easier. :dunno:


----------



## Deeman3009 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hybrid vs Wood*

It's always good to include a hybrid and a fairway wood in your arsenal. Hybrids are good for long iron shots, as well as getting out of trouble spots. Like Frogshair said, the hybrid was designed to get the ball airborne faster. I have a 4 wood and an 18 degree hybrid in my bag.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks a bunch for the helop fellas...i wasnt sure where they fit in the bag and what they were used for.
i might try and see if i can pick one or 2 up at some point


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

With the Hybrids....what would be a good one to start with?
i see they have diffrent lofts...i have 3-PW irons and a 5 wood Taylormade burner that i cant hit for nothin..yet
so what would be a good loft angle to start with


----------



## Deeman3009 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Loft.*

21 to 24 Degree would be the best to start with, in my opinion. Adamsgolf Makes a killer hybrid


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Hybrid is easier to hit from fairways thats for sure. You get more lift from a hybrid I find. The shaft is shorter and so it hits like an iron. I have a 21 degree hybrid which is the eqiuvalent to a 5 wood and I have a 15 degree 3 wood.

I think you should go with a wood and hybrid myself 3 wood and a 21 degree - 24 degree hybrid would work just fine.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

the Wood i have is a 5 wood....so you think i should go with something comparable to a 3 wood but in a hybrid?


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you should have a 3 wood in your bag and a hybrid of around 21-24 degree in your bag.

The 3 wood is something you can turn to if the driver is not working and the hybrid is something you can turn too if you mis-hit a particular drive or playing a long par 4/5. Hope this helps you make a decision.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I always carry a 3 wood and 3 hybrid(21* i think) The 3 wood I use off the tee box as much as the driver it is easier to hit then the drive and bit more controllable you might loose a little bit of distance if you compare your best shot from each could but do you hit the sweet spot of your driver every time? I know I don't


----------

